# How do steel Eddys measure?



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Just curious if steel Merckxs, especially the MX Leader, measure out any differently, larger or smaller, than their listed sizes? I'm used to regular old SLX-width tubes, liking older bikes as I do, and if I ever am able to acquire an MX Leader I want to be sure to get the right size. If I measure my regular frame center to center, and its, say, 60 cm, would an MX Leader measure the same way? Or, would the odd-shapes tubes and big lugs affect that measurement? 

Many thanks,

Robert


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Mine measure a little small*

I have two. C - C seat tube measurement on my Corsa is 57.78cm for a frame stamped 58cm. C - C seat tube measurement on my Professional is 59.69cm for a frame stamped 60cm. Can't help ya with an MX leader though I wish I could.... that just might be my next Merckx.


aptivaboy said:


> Just curious if steel Merckxs, especially the MX Leader, measure out any differently, larger or smaller, than their listed sizes? I'm used to regular old SLX-width tubes, liking older bikes as I do, and if I ever am able to acquire an MX Leader I want to be sure to get the right size. If I measure my regular frame center to center, and its, say, 60 cm, would an MX Leader measure the same way? Or, would the odd-shapes tubes and big lugs affect that measurement?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Robert


----------

